

Ford Attempts to Make Natural Gas Vehicles Relevant - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4345539.html

======
mr_eel
It's totally doable, but I wonder how difficult it might be to get going? LPG
motor vehicles are common here in Australia. The main issue is infrastructure,
but even then vehicles can be dual-fuel. That minimises the risk of vehicles
being stranded without fuel, even if LPG availability is limited.

For fleet vehicles, a company could maintain it's own LPG supply. I wonder how
cost-effective it would be in that case? Maintaining your own chunk of fueling
infrastructure doesn't sound cheap to me.

